# First check of the year



## Smarsh7903 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just some pics of checking a few of my hives this year:


----------



## Davisbees (Apr 24, 2009)

great pictures


----------



## beepopnc (Jan 10, 2012)

The pic of the solo bee on the old hive with the nail is a gem!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

They look as poor as my hives.


----------



## Smarsh7903 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! Yes, these hives are pretty rough. I got them from an old field where they sat for years and years. I hope I can fix em up a bit this year sometime.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Very nice pics. What camera did you use? Glue, nails and clamps should be all those hives need. That and a good coat of paint. lol


----------



## Michael_C (May 22, 2012)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## Smarsh7903 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks! I used a Canon Rebel XTi with the standard 55mm lens. I had to crop most of the closeups.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

The combs look empty of honey. Are your bees able to go out and collect nectar and pollen in your area now?


----------



## Smarsh7903 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bubbles said:


> The combs look empty of honey. Are your bees able to go out and collect nectar and pollen in your area now?


I didn't take many pics of the combs, but many of them were full of honey. There were at least two frames in my 2 deep hive that were still uncapped. The single deep had half a frame uncapped as well. I put some bee food out for them to hold them off because nothing is blooming yet. The willows are just starting to bud and that is it. I guess spring comes late at 7,000 feet. I wouldn't know, this was my first winter here.


----------

